# American Manufacturing Plow and Mount



## sra61 (Jul 13, 2011)

I recently bought a new Gen II mount for use with tracks, and a 60" blade from American Manufacturing. I want to recommend this company to everyone out there looking to get a plow and mount. First of all their prices are excellent, and they offer free FedEx shipping too! They had the plow mount and blade to me within 2 days from order date! The quality of their product is excellent. I replaced a Polaris blade and Glacier II mount, and this system is at least twice the weight and size. I haven't plowed anything yet, but I guarantee this rig will move snow big time. It's not often anymore that I get impressed with a company's service and product, but these guys are awesome!Thumbs Up


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Good to hear, sounds like they got their **** together finally
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=120005


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

We built our all-way blade with parts from American manufacturing. After touring there plant and getting to know many of the people there, we learned 1st hand of there no no nonsense design. There are HD! We also must recommend there products!


----------

